# Need help deciding which Season Pass to get (Colorado)



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Monarch, no traffic, no hassle, no contest. It's a great mountain with plenty to entertain you and you want have to deal with the I70 Summit county shit show.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I was stuck in a similar dilemma last month.. bought Coppermountain/winterpark then had a sudden itch to ride at keystone at night. I wound up buying Keystone/Breck/A-bay/vail as well! The good thing is, Copper/Key/Breck decided to open 3weeks earlier than usual (I guess all of the resorts decided to open earlier). Hoping for a good snow year! 

I just hope I have enough weekends to cover all mountains...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

oh yeah, I think you would be better off with Breck/Key/A-bay, best value.. good long runs, solid parks.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

You guys get great deals... We pay an arm and a leg for any seasons pass here. It sucks


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Zee said:


> You guys get great deals... We pay an arm and a leg for any seasons pass here. It sucks


It's $98 for Loveland/season
and $139 for Monarch.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

shooter26 said:


> It's $98 for Loveland/season
> and $139 for Monarch.


you've gotta be shitting me, in southeast michigan (closest place to ride for me) the passes are over $500 and atleast one of the ski "resorts" are built on garbage landfills cus theres no hills. how much does a day lift ticket cost if the season pass is 98? I thought lift tickets were getting up to like $70 out there


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

jordan2734 said:


> you've gotta be shitting me, in southeast michigan (closest place to ride for me) the passes are over $500 and atleast one of the ski "resorts" are built on garbage landfills cus theres no hills. how much does a day lift ticket cost if the season pass is 98? I thought lift tickets were getting up to like $70 out there


Let's just say that it's one of the perks of being in the Army, stationed in Colorado. But regular price would be in the middle to high $300s.


----------



## Tindelsurf (Jul 13, 2009)

That's cheaper than a 4-pak... I'm joining the ARMY! Personnally, I'd get Loveland... because you get 3 days at Monarch for free. Then you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Tindelsurf said:


> That's cheaper than a 4-pak... I'm joining the ARMY! Personnally, I'd get Loveland... because you get 3 days at Monarch for free. Then you get the best of both worlds.


The Monarch also comes with 3 days to loveland and 7 other parks access, can't remember how many days, its on the website.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I still say Monarch, and use the three days at Loveland. Mirkwood basin at Monarch is a kick in the pants and again, you won't be fighting traffic to get there. Plus if you decide to stay near the ski area, the motels in Salida generally run around $40 a night. You are just going to get a lot of bang for your buck with Monarch in comparison to Loveland.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can essentially ride at any non-Vail resort in Colorado for free and at any Intrawest resort in the USA and Canada for free. I'd do the Monarch thing if I lived in CO Springs.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

shooter26 said:


> Let's just say that it's one of the perks of being in the Army, stationed in Colorado. But regular price would be in the middle to high $300s.


oh, ok that makes a lot more sense


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Loveland has 1300 more FT of vertical then monarch & longer runs going off the website I was reading on.. Curious how you could even go with a mountain that has 1.1k vertical out in CO when we almost have that vertical here in the midwest! Loveland = 2.4k vert longest run 2 miles. Monarch has 1.1k Vert with longest run 1 mile. How is this even a contest if I may ask? heh


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you ever driven on I-70?  That's a major factor here. I used to work at Loveland. One accident and a snow storm and traffic can be backed up from Denver all the way to Silverthorne. I witnessed it many times in my years at Loveland. It could take you anywhere from 2-5 hours to drive 60 miles in bumper to bumper traffic - that's if the interstate manages to stay open.

I don't judge a place by vertical feet. It's rideable terrain acreage that's important. Loveland has awesome terrain. Lots to hike to too. Loveland is often underestimated. That's why it's never crowded. Many ski and ride instructors from around the Front Range hit Loveland on their days off. No crowds, no tourists, fun terrain.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I still say Monarch, and use the three days at Loveland. Mirkwood basin at Monarch is a kick in the pants and again, you won't be fighting traffic to get there. Plus if you decide to stay near the ski area, the motels in Salida generally run around $40 a night. You are just going to get a lot of bang for your buck with Monarch in comparison to Loveland.


I almost bought a Monarch pass this season, but figured I should at least go there a few times before throwing down $375 on a pass. I believe that next season, that just may be the 1 pass I buy. Will be @ Monarch this Jan to check the place out for 3 or 4 days.


----------

